# توصيلات اطراف 150 سوكت كابل شاشه كمبيوتر



## ياسر حماد (5 مايو 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الموضوع للدعاية للكتاب وهذا غير مقبول في ملتقى المهندسين العرب....

الرجاء عدم التكرار

المشرف العام


----------



## ابو عمر هادي (6 مايو 2009)

الخدعة الكبرى . أين الكتاب .


----------



## عبدالله عيسى 2 (7 مايو 2009)

اين الكتاب ياأستاذ ياسر لماذا لا تنشره لتعم الفائدة للجميع مع تحياتي 
م.عبدالله


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

موضوع روعة و متعوب عليه 
مشكور يا بطل


----------



## zeid25 (8 مايو 2009)

الخداع والكذب لا يليق بالرجال 
إنه مجرد دعاية لشراء كتاب

:73:


----------



## ممد عبد السميع (1 سبتمبر 2009)

نريد الكتاب فىالمرة القادمة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه

ولا وانا اروح على الموقع واحمل وافك الضغط وبعدين ألاقي اللي عاوز الكتاب يطلبه من عند ماك دونالدز

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## essamo (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوه

ولا وانا اروح على الموقع واحمل وافك الضغط وبعدين ألاقي اللي عاوز الكتاب يطلبه من .............

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## abdo_elc (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على كل حال


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا وخلاص


----------



## aladel11 (12 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أحببت ان أبدأ مشاركاتي بشيء مفيد , بصراحه كيبل الشاشه من أبسط الكوابل ولا يحتاج كتاب و لا جواب
عندك 15 طرف نحتاج منها 9 فقط وممكن الاستغناء عن 2
أولا حسب ترتيب الكوابل:
1- r====red
2- g==== green
3- b==== blue
وهذه فقط المطلوبه بالصف الاول من رأس الكيبل
والصف الثاني كله عباره عن أرضي(ground)
ونقوم بوصل أرضي لكل لون حيث يكون معه بنفس الكيبل،
والان الصف الاخير يحتوي على كيبلين مهمين جدا
12- h====== horizantal
13- v====== vertical
وهكذا تم توصيل الكيبل 
أرجو ان أكون وفقت بالاجابه


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

بصراحة يا شباب كفيتو ووفيتو
بس للأسف هذي طرق تسويقية رخيصة
والحق عالمشرف الغالي اللي خلى هالموضوع
احب اضيف حديث لاشرف البشر لعل البعض يتعظ :​ 
((( عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول *الله* : صلى *الله* عليه وآله وسلم { *من* سئل عن علم فكتمه *ألجمه* *الله* *بلجام* *من* *نار* يوم القيامة } ورواه ابن ماجه والترمذي وحسنه , وصححه الألباني )))​ 
عبدالعزيز​


----------



## ادور (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## mapdullah (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على تضييع الوقت والجهد ,ونرجو من مشرفين الموقع تصفية الموقع من هذة الأكاذيب للحفاظ على سمعة الوقع ومصداقيتة


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا


----------



## A7medAziz (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مادعايه دعايه مش المهم ان الكتاب موجود وبنستفاد منه


----------



## yousefmantaw (13 يونيو 2011)

شكران على الموضوع


----------

